# Elk Mountain Gear



## elkmtngear

Hi, I'm Jeff, co-owner of Elk Mountain Inc.; makers of the most versatile portable stalking blind on the Planet!

Feel free to join in this thread, we only have a handful of these units out there, but they are already helping people "SLIP IN", and make the kill!

Best of Luck!!!
Jeff


----------



## Double S

ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Trophy Blend will be using these decoys this year, I seen them at the ATA and Again in Redding great product and very useful I cant wait until season to give this product a try.


----------



## Double S

Great easy to use product. i made another order. ttt.


----------



## elkmtngear

Here's a great video from Mossy Oak Pro-Staffer Kenny Hollingsworth:






Best of Luck,
Jeff 
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Here's a great video from Mossy Oak Pro-Staffer Kenny Hollingsworth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff
> www.elkmtngear.com


Cool Video. I wish them the best. Simon


----------



## Double S

Bump this up with some Misc Pcs,
Taking a break from Turkey hunting,









Elk Slip Decoy,









Where i turkey hunt,


----------



## WYelkhunter

are the pictures on the slips a lot larger than life size? The deer and antelope look bigger and that elk up above looks like a 1400lb steer in the field.


----------



## Double S

WYelkhunter said:


> are the pictures on the slips a lot larger than life size? The deer and antelope look bigger and that elk up above looks like a 1400lb steer in the field.


No. It's just my crappy picture taking. I was very close when i took the pic. I just received the Elk decoy Slip and was excited to show it off. I will take another pic of it about 30-50 yards away. Simon.


----------



## Double S

45 yards away with no zoom on my camera,










slip system folded up and ready to be placed in its case,










Elk Slip at 45 yards with a slight zoom on the camera,


----------



## SARASR

Just like you Simon to show your best side:laugh2:

How those turkey treating you?


----------



## Double S

SARASR said:


> Just like you Simon to show your best side:laugh2:
> 
> How those turkey treating you?


Hi Scott. Your about right. My rear end is about that wide. LMAO!. I thought i could get one this afternoon. I took my wife up to her work and spotted a hen and Gobbler about 300 yards off the side of the hill. I Hoped to get home in time and switch to camo and grab my Shotgun and Elk mtn blind and try to get up there before they made it to the pine tree's. I was about 15-20 minutes late and they saw me before i spotted them. I didn't push them though. I backed out and went home. :smile:

The UPS guy stopped me going up the hill. He had my new Primos Predator calls and Wet box call. it was a grab and run. :teeth:


----------



## SARASR

Good Luck Simon! Wish they had a spring season here, I was pitching some balls to my son this after noon and he stopped swinging and just pointed behind me I turned to see a Nice Tom with one hen and a jake walk right up behind me they past by at 15 yards and kept on going like we were never there!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

SARASR said:


> Good Luck Simon! Wish they had a spring season here, I was pitching some balls to my son this after noon and he stopped swinging and just pointed behind me I turned to see a Nice Tom with one hen and a jake walk right up behind me they past by at 15 yards and kept on going like we were never there!


OH Man that sucks, I would have just flipped out.:thumbs_do


----------



## Double S

SARASR said:


> Good Luck Simon! Wish they had a spring season here, I was pitching some balls to my son this after noon and he stopped swinging and just pointed behind me I turned to see a Nice Tom with one hen and a jake walk right up behind me they past by at 15 yards and kept on going like we were never there!


I would keep a shotgun or bow handy and my tags in my wallet at all times. My Hunting vehicle (HQ) is always at the ready. That's why i like living out in the country. :teeth:


----------



## elkmtngear

Hey Simon, 
Thanks for posting those pics........they are awesome!

Sounds like your season is going like ours........Turkeys seem to be elusive this year. We blasted a jake about 3 weeks ago, and haven't heard a peep since

We had access Friday to 160 acres of private land along the Sacramento River, we saw a group of Jakes in the road driving past some rental houses on the way to the property, and then ..........nothing! They are all running through people's yards, it's just not fair!

Going out for the last weekend, good luck with the remainder of your season

Best of Luck,
Jeff
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Hey Simon,
> Thanks for posting those pics........they are awesome!
> 
> Sounds like your season is going like ours........Turkeys seem to be elusive this year. We blasted a jake about 3 weeks ago, and haven't heard a peep since
> 
> We had access Friday to 160 acres of private land along the Sacramento River, we saw a group of Jakes in the road driving past some rental houses on the way to the property, and then ..........nothing! They are all running through people's yards, it's just not fair!
> 
> Going out for the last weekend, good luck with the remainder of your season
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff
> www.elkmtngear.com



Thanks Jeff. I received the Turkey Decoy Yesterday. It looks great I need to ad a pic of that here and on CamoSpace. I jumped a yote two days ago But wasn't able to close the deal. He was in the middle of a filed on one of the farms i have permission to drive. He was lounging out on his back shedding away. It was a younger one. he watched me pass by. I drove down about 200 yards aways. Placed my gear on and grabbed my Shotgun and Elk mtn Elk decoy. I thought he had moved and i accidentally jumped him out of his lounging. I got to 80 yards but not close enough for my shotgun. If it wasn't turkey season, I would have had my 223 with me and he would have been my third yote on my belt this season under 100 yards. He just kept barking yelping at me. I can't wait to try out the Turkey decoy in a few days.


----------



## elkmtngear

Double S said:


> T He just kept barking yelping at me. I can't wait to try out the Turkey decoy in a few days.


That's hilarious...reminds me of a few years ago when I was in a tree stand in Colorado, I had a nice 5x5 come in, but he stayed just out of bow range. The wind started swirling, and he turned and walked straight away down an open slope. About 5 minutes later, a coyote came in , and when he cut the trail of the bull, he turned and started foot trailing it. A few minutes later, I hear him barking like crazy at that Bull, as if to say "lay down and die so I can eat you"!

Looking forward to your posts

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

Here's a quick pic of the turkey Decoy.


----------



## elkmtngear

Simon, your backyard is awesome!


----------



## elkmtngear

*Bowhunt America Magazine*

Hey, we just got the news this morning that Zebra Publishing is doing a write up on the Elk Mountain Slip System! Look for the write up in upcoming issues of "Bowhunt America" and "Inside Archery" magazines!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Way to go Jeff, Any help is good:darkbeer:


----------



## ventilator44

good deal Jeff!:shade: Glad to see things are picking up with the blind. Im anxious to get out to nebraska this sept and use it on a goat. we plan to use the middle part of our 8 days spot an stalk on the lopes.


kenny


----------



## elkmtngear

Hey Kenny,

Man you are going to have a blast! We are hoping we get a Speedgoat tag for Wyoming, we're gonna check out the pronghorn decoy up there, and then shoot down to Colorado for some Elk Aerobics! 

Good to see you here on AT, Buddy! It would be awesome if you could get that goat hunt on film! :thumbs_up

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S

ttt.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## elkmtngear

*New Video*

Here's a new video review from Wayne MacGregor from HuntingWildlife.net

http://www.facebook.com/Elkmountaingear?v=wall#!/video/video.php?v=1309432419618&ref=mf

Best of Luck,
Jeff 
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## elkmtngear

*Facebook Gear Giveaway*

Hey everyone, 

We will be giving away a Slipcover of Choice on Facebook, just submit a Trophy Picture on our Fan Page here:

http://www.facebook.com/Elkmountaingear?v=wall

No need to have our gear in the Photo to win!

Thanks for your support

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We will be giving away a Slipcover of Choice on Facebook, just submit a Trophy Picture on our Fan Page here:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Elkmountaingear?v=wall
> 
> No need to have our gear in the Photo to win!
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff


Bump for the giveaway. :darkbeer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Well after this weekend I will be sending in some pics.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Average Joe's Hunting Show*

Hey Elk Mountain Fans check this out : *Average Joe's Huntin' Show*. Elk Mountain is one of the sponsors and we'd love for you to join in the excitment about the show. We start airing in less than two weeks on Pursuit Channel; episode 2 has an Elk Mountain commercial in it too!

Average Joe’s Huntin’ Show is a hunting show about average, blue-collar American guys and girls who hunt on a budget—with time and other constraints like most people. The market is flooded with professional hunters who have all the money, time, land and equipment to go anywhere on earth to hunt. This show will showcase the average American who doesn’t have many of those luxuries.

You can find them on Facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/averagejoeshuntinshow

Or, watch the trailer on their website: http://www.averagejoeshuntinshow.com/


----------



## elkmtngear

*Kauai Bowhunt*

Hey guys,
check out this little video I made of my recent Father's Day Bowhunt on the island of Kauai






Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## buckeye_girl

Love the products. Will be on my list for next year!


----------



## elkmtngear

Nice to hear that, Buckeye Girl, BTW, that was your bow my daughter was packing around on Kauai! She loves it

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## buckeye_girl

elkmtngear said:


> Nice to hear that, Buckeye Girl, BTW, that was your bow my daughter was packing around on Kauai! She loves it
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff (AT Sponsor)
> www.elkmtngear.com


Oh good I'm glad!! Love to see her get put to good use.  Maybe I can return the same comment about the blind next year lol Love the video.


----------



## donnaj867

Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## elkmtngear

Hi Donna,

Welcome to Archery Talk!! :welcomesign:

Are you familiar with our Products??

Would love to know more about you, how you ended up here???

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## SARASR

*Welcome donna!!!!!!!!*

:wav::set1_CHAPLIN3:c:ccasion5::guitarist2:::::rockhard::jam::RockOn::blob1::::clap2::nixon::::kiss::welcome::wave::wave::


----------



## Double S

Mid morning bump.


----------



## elkmtngear

A short video to show the durablility of the system


----------



## buckeye_girl

Well heck you just can't beat being able to take your anger out on something and still be able to use it lol


----------



## ebbenezer66

omg tou are not here


----------



## elkmtngear

ebbenezer66 said:


> omg tou are not here


Huh?????


----------



## elkmtngear

http://www.facebook.com/Elkmountaingear?v=wall

Just one day left for our July Trophy photo contest, who is gonna get the gear???

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## buckeye_girl

I'm going to photoshop a huge rack on my doe and resubmit lol


----------



## elkmtngear

Oh, Brandi, I didn't know you were "Buckeye Girl", I never made the connection! I think your trophy pic is awesome just the way it is, and be sure and let me know when you are ready to order a system, I will make sure you get a great deal on it. :wink:

What Slips did you have your eye on?

Best of Luck, 
Jeff (AT Sponsor)


----------



## buckeye_girl

elkmtngear said:


> Oh, Brandi, I didn't know you were "Buckeye Girl", I never made the connection! I think your trophy pic is awesome just the way it is, and be sure and let me know when you are ready to order a system, I will make sure you get a great deal on it. :wink:
> 
> What Slips did you have your eye on?
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff (AT Sponsor)


Ah yeah I'm THAT girl lol. I know you wouldn't have added me if you would have known..... 

I sure will let you know. I'm looking at the doe and elk slips. I really want to go elk hunting next year.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Elk Mountain Gear- August AT Special Prices*

For the month of August, we are offering a 10 percent discount on the Elk Mountain Slip System, to include all of our Slipcover patterns. Just use the following coupon code in our Shopping Cart:
*archerytalk1*

The Elk Mountain Slip System is the most versatile portable stalking blind in the world! It can be changed into any of our 19 different camo and decoy patterns in a matter of seconds, using our innovative stretch poly slipcovers. The system is lightweight, and provides 60 inches of frontal coverage. It folds up into a neat 1.9 pound adjustable carbon fiber trekking pole! It also comes with a rifle rest,and a mini ball camera adaptor. You can actually stalk and film simultaneously with this unit! 

For more information, video, and testimonials, please visit us at http://www.elkmtngear.com

Do not wait for someone else's kill video, get ahead of the game this year with the Elk Mountain Slip system! Just Slip it on, Slip in, and get the Shot! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump.
Elk Decoy Slip,


----------



## Double S

Double S said:


> Picture Bump.
> Elk Decoy Slip,


Get your orders in. Seasons right around the corner.:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> A short video to show the durablility of the system


Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Hi, I'm Jeff, co-owner of Elk Mountain Inc.; makers of the most versatile portable stalking blind on the Planet!
> 
> Feel free to join in this thread, we only have a handful of these units out there, but they are already helping people "SLIP IN", and make the kill!
> 
> Best of Luck!!!
> Jeff


ttt.


----------



## elkmtngear

We did a High Wind Demo in Colorado for all you Antelope Hunters out there with reservations about using our Gear in High Winds:


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> We did a High Wind Demo in Colorado for all you Antelope Hunters out there with reservations about using our Gear in High Winds:


ttt.


----------



## Double S

I was sighting in my Flintlock for the Upcoming Muzzleloader season. I figured it would benefit if i practiced with the Slip system and the Muzzleloader. I have used it with a Bow but never a rifle. It was a windy day and the Slip did great.


----------



## elkmtngear

Awesome video, Simon! Thanks for posting it. I wish you the best of luck on your Muzzy hunts this year.

Best of Luck,
Jeff 
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Awesome video, Simon! Thanks for posting it. I wish you the best of luck on your Muzzy hunts this year.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff
> www.elkmtngear.com


Thanks Jeff. I'm counting down the days. The last week of September and i'm heading out.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Slam Dunk Bull*

One of our customers, Lou Phillippe, sent us this photo today. It was taken from over the top of the Elk Mountain Slip System, with the Open Country Elk Decoy on the front of it. Point Blank range, Lou passed on this bull, but got a great shot of him after he decoyed him in.


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> One of our customers, Lou Phillippe, sent us this photo today. It was taken from over the top of the Elk Mountain Slip System, with the Open Country Elk Decoy on the front of it. Point Blank range, Lou passed on this bull, but got a great shot of him after he decoyed him in.


Sweet Pic. I would have soiled myself. lol


----------



## elkmtngear

Here is a video I put together from our 2010 Archery Elk Hunt






Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

Here's a link to a vid of a doe kill using the Open Country Camo Slip Pattern in an open field:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1639784792039


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Here's a link to a vid of a doe kill using the Open Country Camo Slip Pattern in an open field:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1639784792039


Congrats to kenny on a Fine Doe. The slip System is a great product and it helps you slip in.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Another one Bites the Dust*

Here's a fine 'Yote taken by Mark Mason, CEO of Trophy Blend, using our Open Country Buck Decoy


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey everyone this Decoy system works great, It comes with a nice Gun saddle that fits right in the top just over the top of the system and make a great rest while your hide behind the decoy.


----------



## Double S

Congrats on a fine Yote Mark. The Slip System is a fantastic product.


----------



## elkmtngear

We had a fun morning, I was following Cory with the video camera. We were able to easily stalk within bow range on both Turkeys and Blacktails using the Open Country Buck Decoy, check out the video at this link:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1683300519905


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> We had a fun morning, I was following Cory with the video camera. We were able to easily stalk within bow range on both Turkeys and Blacktails using the Open Country Buck Decoy, check out the video at this link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1683300519905


Sweet video. I had a Muley buck charge my decoy like he wanted to Rut with the decoy. I didn't even have time to put the Decoy down and raise my Muzzleloader. His neck was stretched out and Lips Curled and it was only September. The slip System helps to get you in closer. I just Could close the deal at that time. I love the trekking pole.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Free Shipping in December!*

Don't miss out on the best deal of the year on Elk Mountain Gear! Free Shipping, and an extra 10 percent discount if you use the following coupon code: *archerytalk1*

This is an awesome Christmas gift for the "Run and Gun" style hunter on your list! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

*Eastman's Holiday Gift Guide*

Check out our Ad in Eastman's Holiday Gift Guide! Elk Mountain Gear will also be featured as Sponsors in the Gear Giveaway Program in their Bowhunting Journal. 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

It's been awhile. Time to Bump this great product back to the top. How's the Snow treating you guys Jeff, Cory?


----------



## bb11

Looks like a great product! Have had nice bulls hang up cause they didnt see a cow.... Looks like I need to get one for next year!


----------



## elkmtngear

Simon, the snow rained off quick up here....but it was pretty cool to wake up to this on the first day of the new year. bb11, thanks, let me know when you are ready to order, and I will give you a good discount!


----------



## elkmtngear

Check out page 44 of Eastman's Bowhunting Journal.........an awesome story, sponsored by some great gear!!!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey I know that Guy! Awesome product buddy! keep it up.



elkmtngear said:


> Don't miss out on the best deal of the year on Elk Mountain Gear! Free Shipping, and an extra 10 percent discount if you use the following coupon code: *archerytalk1*
> 
> This is an awesome Christmas gift for the "Run and Gun" style hunter on your list!
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Simon, the snow rained off quick up here....but it was pretty cool to wake up to this on the first day of the new year. bb11, thanks, let me know when you are ready to order, and I will give you a good discount!


Snow day again for the kids. No School. Arctic air coming from the North and warm air coming in from the west equals snow for us. I put the snow thrower to work. I'm gonna have to buy that issue of Eastman's.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Gearing up for the Sacramento ISE Show!!*

Fellow AT'ers,

We will be at the ISE Show in Sacramento from Thursday the 20th through Sunday the 23rd, in booth #1214, Building B. This is one of the biggest Public Shows in the West, with acres of World Class Trophies and Gear! We will be offering our gear at 15 percent off retail, which is the lowest public price to date, and dealer pricing will be available. Please come by and introduce yourself if you are attending! 

On Saturday, Jim Burnworth and Guy Eastman will be speaking, and the Eastman booth will have some awesome trophies on Display. 

Hope to see you there! 
Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

Jeff. Sounds like your gonna have some fun at the show. I wish I could head down there and meet you. I hope and pray that you guys run out of order slips down there from too many orders. I wish you guys the best. Is that your buck in the pic?. Sweet Buck!. 
Simon.


----------



## elkmtngear

Simon,
Thanks for the well wishes. We're taking plenty of stock down there just in case. 

Yeah, I killed that guy in 1994 with my Martin Pantera, DIY, Public Land, Northern California. That was back when the premium zones were a lot easier to draw, in fact, I don't even think there was a drawing for that zone. Predation and poor management have really taken it's toll here over the years. I'm just glad I got him while the getting was good! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

ISE Show was awesome, a lot more savvy hunters will be using the Elk Mountain SLIP System this season, to include outfitters in Wyoming, Montana, Canada, and South Africa. Jim Burnworth said the system was "trick", and said he knew it would work. My daughter even did a demo of the System for Guy Eastman. 2011 is going to be a great year! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

*Complete System with 2 Covers- Facebook Giveaway*

Facebook Gear Giveaway: We are giving away a Complete System with 2 Slipcovers on our Facebook Fan Page, just leave a comment letting us know you are interested, and tell your friends to "like" your comment. The person with the most "likes" will be announced as the winner on March 1st! Here is a link to our fan page: http://www.facebook.com/Elkmountaingear

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey Guys I have two of these systems, one for me and one for my son! That are great, I love them so easy to use and very versitile. Jeff awsome product buddy, will I see you at the Redding trail shoot?


----------



## elkmtngear

Hey Mark,

We appreciate you guys!

We ARE going to be there, I'm looking forward to seeing you. I'm thinking about shooting it this year, since there is not much to do in the mornings. We will be donating a system to the raffle at the Trail Shoot also! See ya there, buddy!

Best Wishes,
Jeff


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Hey Jeff! Glad to hear all is going well for yall. We will be using the turkey system this year again. Goats got the best of us last year in NE. We leave March 31st to NW Nebraska for Merriams. Hopefully we will be letting the arrows fly! Talk to you later.

Kenny


----------



## elkmtngear

Hey Kenny, good to hear from you. Check out this modification on the Slip System for Turkeys, I think it could work very well, and if the bird moves around it, it will give you a chance to draw your bow

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

How about a buck and doe decoy all-in-one for treestand hunting? 
Best of Luck, 
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

*Elk Mountain Gear- New, Lower Prices!*

For all the Spot and Stalk guys out there on Archery Talk, we have reduced our price on the SLIP System for 2011. We want to get this System into your hands this season, and we are willing make it an affordable solution for the "run and gun" style hunter! 

The Elk Mountain Slip System- An innovative stalking blind that folds into a 1.9 pound trekking pole! Constructed of high grade aluminum and carbon fiber, this unit is built for the most extreme hunt, and backed by a full 2 year warranty! At $89.95, this is a high end piece of gear, at an affordable price. 

Slip the unit with any of our 19 Decoy and Camo patterns, our Slipcovers are Stretch Polyester, digitally printed with Thermal Sublimation. They will not rip, fade, glare in the sun, or pick up stickers or snag. Our decoy patterns are the most realistic photo quality available today, and we offer camo patterns for all terrain and seasons, only $34.95 each! 

Watch the video to see just some of the ways this gear can be used, it is truly the World's most versatile stalking blind! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff[video=facebook;1836872719114]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1836872719114[/video]


----------



## Double S

That's a good deal on a great product Jeff.


----------



## leftyhunter

bump for a great product!


----------



## elkmtngear

Just a few of the many ways you can use the SLIP System


----------



## Double S

Sweet Video Jeff! :thumb: I love my Slip Systems. I had a Muley actually charge my Doe decoy like he wanted to rut. Head down Lips Curled. It happened so fast and so close that i wasn't even prepared. I didn't have time to put the decoy down and Capitalize on it. The Trekking pole is hardcore folks. I use the trekking pole most of the time now and it has saved me a few times. I'm 280 pounds and it holds up to my weight. Great product...not just another purchase...but a investment.


----------



## elkmtngear

Thanks to all our Customers, we are finding new ways to use our Gear all the time!

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

nice job Jeff!!!!


----------



## elkmtngear

Thanks, Kenny! My first attempt at using green screen, LOL! It's a little funky, but it actually worked! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

Two days and counting for me.


----------



## elkmtngear

Good luck, Simon! I'll be packing in to the Sage country this weekend, gonna try the Open Country Camo, and maybe the moo cow prototype. 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

Cow type Version!. I could use one of those!. Nice. Happy Hunting and Godspeed. Please let me know if that one goes into production. 



elkmtngear said:


> Good luck, Simon! I'll be packing in to the Sage country this weekend, gonna try the Open Country Camo, and maybe the moo cow prototype.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

Double S said:


> Cow type Version!. I could use one of those!. Nice. Happy Hunting and Godspeed. Please let me know if that one goes into production.


We are hopeful we can get them out this Season, Simon. Here is a video of my Son, sighting in his rifle with the Moo Cow setup: http://elkmtngear.com/blog/father-and-son-share-an-adventure.html

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S




----------



## Double S

The Slip works great for covering up the tripod too.


----------



## Double S

My camera, Elk Mountain slip system and bow all put in work the other night. it's easy to maneuver, Lightweight, you can easily change covers in the field, it's a trekking pole and a camera or rifle rest. Thumbs up to Elk Mountain Gears slip system!.


----------



## elkmtngear

Thanks Simon, I appreciate that! Glad we could be a part of your successful hunt, and I'm happy the SLIP System is still working for you after 2 1/2 years! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S

Thanks Jeff. I'll be trying the new Moo cow out this October for my sons first hunt. We are looking forward to using it.


----------



## Double S

Doubling up this season. My sons first season Bowhunting.


----------



## elkmtngear

Cool pic, Thanks Simon.

Here's a young blacktail I took using the decoy on Monday:


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Cool pic, Thanks Simon.
> 
> Here's a young blacktail I took using the decoy on Monday:


Sweet Kill Jeff!. Congrats!.


----------



## Double S

I took a Doe on the last day.


----------



## Double S

Hunting again with the Elk mountain gear slip system. It's very durable and easy to carry around.

View attachment 2036056
View attachment 2036057
View attachment 2036058


----------

